
ASK HN:How to Efficiently Live with Mental Health Issues? - yashvanth
I recently found out that I have Anxiety Issues.<p>Any know-hows to manage mental health with your daily life?<p>Anyone that has successfully done it without therapy?
======
jerome-jh
An advice I once got from psychoanalyst I had been consulting for a few month:
do not identify yourself to your pathology.

There are two faces of the coin once your condition is named:

\- it can be a relief: I have that, what can I do to improve it

\- it can be an impairment: if it gets all your focus

I think of this because you put capital letters to "Anxiety Issues", and also
because the diagnostic sounds pretty vague. Be aware that many people have
psychological, psychiatric or other medical conditions, and still live what
looks like a normal life to others. So take care of yourself, but do not let
those two words have all the focus.

------
jerome-jh
Without therapy and proven to work: contact with nature, physical exercise.
Both can be combined ;)

------
rs23296008n1
I'm not a psychologist so this comment is just random text that _accidentally_
might help.

Journaling, self-reflection and professional help are a good start. Journal
your daily life. Triggers, foods, challenges you set, what worked, what
failed. Be more forgiving of yourself as you grow. Each failure is a learning
experience. Try again. Review patterns as you notice them.

If you don't want professional help, then understand anxiety is often "too
much potential future" and/or "too much recycled past" and not enough "actual
now". You need to gradually build up resistance and resilience to your
fears/anxiety.

Look for clinical psychologists like Jordan Peterson etc. he's posted a lot on
youtube about anxiety etc. Learned helplessness and CPTSD are also some other
possible things to be aware of when examining anxiety.

The problem with doing it alone is the increased number of blind alleys you
will waste time in. As well as prolonging anything you don't notice. But you
have your reasons - they are what they are.

Recruit allies to help where possible. Self-help does not mean you do it
alone.

